# New Kit Schedule For 2009!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/model_kit_news.php


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kit-junkie said:


> http://www.moebiusmodels.com/model_kit_news.php


 

*FANTASTIC NEWS!!!*

*Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:*


Beatlepaul


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am SO looking forward to February. I am not really into figure kits but the Flying Sub, done properly for once, is going to be great. I am really looking forward to seeing some photos- the one from that show does not really say much.

.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like a GREAT lineup! Cant wait to see what the second half of 2009 might have to offer. I think I'm most excited about the Mummy, Frankenstein and the Flying sub. I'd love to see a new Lagoon Creature and Wolfman...I'll have to wait and see..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent.
Although, not being much of a figure guy, I'm hoping for more vehicles in the future.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> Excellent.
> Although, not being much of a figure guy, I'm hoping for more vehicles in the future.


Well, that is the list for just the first six months of '09. Who knows what Frank and Dave have in store for the other half of the year.

I'm more of a vehicle person myself but the figure guys have had such slim pickings I can't gripe if Moebius offers more figures than vehicles.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmm... Moebius can't spell thier own name? :drunk:

"Mobius Models has a treat in store for EVERYONE in 2009!

Six new kits are slated for release. The new additions to the Moebius lineup are sure to be a hit with everyone from sci-fi fans to horror, super hero or comic bookfans!

The kit releases for 2009 are as follows:

January - Iron Man
February - Flying Sub
March - Mummy
April - Spider-man
May - Green Goblin
June - Frankenstein


We will post new images as they are approved by the various licensors. Stay tuned to MoebiusModels.com!! "


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

After the Invisible Man kit I don't question Moebius's approach to dioramas...but I'm still really curious to see how much of that stock photo is going to show up in the Frankenstein kit.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> I am SO looking forward to February. I am not really into figure kits but the Flying Sub, done properly for once, is going to be great. I am really looking forward to seeing some photos- the one from that show does not really say much.
> 
> .


Got to absolutly agree there!!! :thumbsup:

Next year is looking sooo gooood!!!! well except for my wallet


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I can handle the wallet part with a running start. Part of mt Christmas bonus is going into a jar for two Flying Subs and I will seal that jar until the kits are released.How much to put it? Not sure but I am anticipating the Chariot price plus 50% additional- that will get me in the ball park. If it comes out less then it will go to paint and supplies.
One kit to build ASAP
Second kit to hold for the eventual lighting and photo etch kits to come out. People seem to be a LOT faster at producing those lately and considering how Moebius has designed the other kits for lighting and retrofits this FS is going to be a natural.

I just wish someone would answer my often posted question about the option of a second energy wall to make the CBtS version of the interior- that looks so much better than the bunk bed in the VttBotS version.

.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well the new line-up looks GREAT for 2009. I guess I better start saving NOW so if they all hit at once (wink,wink)...I'll be better prepared!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Mummy :thumbsup:...Frankenstein:thumbsup:...Oh Yeah Bring them ON!!!!!!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Too right!! If they sell well, we might see other Universal monsters! :woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

When can we see some test shots of the FS? Can't wait. Can Spindrift be far behind? We need to get the pro's on here to come up with the proper color.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

veedubb67 said:


> Hmm... Moebius can't spell thier own name? :drunk:
> 
> "Mobius Models has a treat in store for EVERYONE in 2009!


Hmmm.. Thanks for being so polite while pointing that out :thumbsup:

I'll fix that right away. 

I was distracted when I did the edit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks heaps for the news, K-J! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> I just wish someone would answer my often posted question about the option of a second energy wall to make the CBtS version of the interior- that looks so much better than the bunk bed in the VttBotS version.
> 
> .


Maybe someone will do it in resin, but we hadn't looked at it honestly. CBTS isn't owned by Irwin Allen from what we understand, but is actually owned by NBC. I am 99% positive that if we put parts like that in, it wouldn't get approved. The licensor would know what we were doing isn't Voyage, and it would be eliminated. Definitely a question for the aftermarket guys!


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

*Flying Sub?*

Just curious if the Fly Sub to be released is the same small one that comes with Seaview or a larger scale version?? Currently I am awaiting my delivery of the Seaview, Chariot, and Space Pod now (but they are presents from my wife so I won't see them till then  ).

(yes, I am an old Irwin Allen fan; watched those shows as a child).


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The New Flying Sub is 1/32 scale - about 15 inches across.......an all new kit.

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

What does CBTS stand for? Am i going senile? ..


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> Maybe someone will do it in resin, but we hadn't looked at it honestly. CBTS isn't owned by Irwin Allen from what we understand, but is actually owned by NBC. I am 99% positive that if we put parts like that in, it wouldn't get approved. The licensor would know what we were doing isn't Voyage, and it would be eliminated. Definitely a question for the aftermarket guys!


Thanks your answering- though not quite the answer I was hoping for. I had thought CbtS was an Irwin Allen production since it featured many of his VttBotS miniatures. As I have stated in other posts, I prefer the Dual Energy Wall design from an engineering prospective- it just makes more sense to me to have a symmetrical engine set-up. That reactor would be heavy on one side you would think...

I don't think the aftermarket folks will tackle this one though- it is just an extra identical wall as the kit wall provided. As far as I remember that is the only phyiscal difference between the two versions of the sub.

.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> What does CBTS stand for? Am i going senile? ..


City Beneath the Sea

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065556/


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> The New Flying Sub is 1/32 scale - about 15 inches across.......an all new kit.
> 
> Dave


Great, then I will get one on pre-order! I thought it was just the mini version from seaview being sold by itself!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Im afraid there is no hope for a model of the Spindrift for the foreseable future. I asked if Moebius where planing a spindrift on this board a while ago and they said they had noplans to release one. Kidcury


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PM Moderator said:


> The New Flying Sub is 1/32 scale - about 15 inches across.......an all new kit.
> 
> Dave


What!? It's not coffee-table-sized?!!? I bet it even has interior detail - who would want that? That's not authentic!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyomne know about the long ago mentioned 'Time Tunnel' kit. I was wondering if it was of the Control Room with the first sections of the Time Tunnel like they had on set or if it was a figure kit. I know it was just mentioned as a proposed kit and I am not worried about when it may be released, I am just curious about what might be being considered.
The only other kit I have ever seen was a very poor japanese one of the control room

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/tt-dioramas/00001.html
http://www.thetimetunnel.com/ttmplans.html


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Didn't Lunar Models do one too?

http://www.thetimetunnel.com/newttmodel.html

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think that this thread has served it's purpose and is wandering off topic, time to close it!


----------

